# Cover letter?



## luckyscars (Aug 5, 2020)

Just wondering if anybody had any insight as to the difference, if any, between a 'cover letter' and a 'query'. I notice the former more common in the UK and sometimes Canada, the latter more common in the US? Is there any difference regarding format, length, content? When I google 'cover letters' I mainly just get stuff for resumes. Mostly just curious.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey Lucky,

A cover letter is usually (but not always) for short fiction submissions. It's just to introduce your submission with the basic info (title, word count, relevant publishing credits, and writer name).

This is a typical (common, professional) cover letter:

Dear Editor Name,

Please consider my previously unpublished, 3,000-word story, "My Awesome-sauce Story", for publication in Unicorn Magazine.

My short fiction has appeared, or is forthcoming, in places such as _Rocket-gasm_, _UFO Refueling Station_, and _Broken Tibias Hurt_.

Thank you for your time.

Kind regards,
Super Cool Writer​
A query, on the other hand, is usually meant to catch an agent's interest regarding a longer work, like a novel. It shares some similarities to the cover letter, but only when it comes to the short bio statement. Like so (and yes, the following query letter is deliberately silly):

Dear Agent Name,

The President of the United States has been taken hostage, and Machine-Gun Chadsworth is the only man on Earth who can fix it.

When MMA champion, former Navy SEAL, and retired Master Chef Machine-Gun Chadsworth gets a phonecall from a blocked number, his first thought is: How the hell did my ex find me? But it isn't his ex calling at all—it's the Vice President of America. And he's desperate for Machine-Gun's help.

But with his marriage going through therapy, and a bristling step-daughter who's only just _starting_ to warm up to him, is now really the time for Machine-Gun to return to the life that he'd sworn to leave behind? Or is there, perhaps, a way for him to do . . . both?

At 82,000 words, MACHINE-GUN CHADSWORTH SAVES THE DAY is a standalone Action Comedy with series potential.

My fiction has appeared in places such as _Rocket-gasm_, _UFO Refueling Station_, and _Broken Tibias Hurt_.

Thank you for your time.

Sincerely,
Awesome-sauce Novelist​


----------



## luckyscars (Aug 6, 2020)

Kyle R said:


> Hey Lucky,
> 
> A cover letter is usually (but not always) for short fiction submissions. It's just to introduce your submission with the basic info (title, word count, relevant publishing credits, and writer name).
> 
> ...



Thanks Kyle. I think I should have clarified because I've definitely encountered 'cover letters' for short fiction a lot (in the US) and your rendition is spot on. I kind of regard a short story cover letter as being a five minute job, there basically just to say hello -- unlike a query which is far more seismic.

I've actually encountered agents who want 'cover letters' for novels, though. I think they're mainly in the UK, which I'm _assuming _means it's probably just a different term for a query, but I'm not sure. Reading a UK based website https://www.writersandartists.co.uk...ing-for-submission/query-letter-and-synopsis/ it sounds like it probably is. 

I guess I'm also wondering if there are any format or style differences. Probably need to phone a Brit. Not really considering hitting up a UK-based agent, but wouldn't want to rule it out in the future.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 6, 2020)

I have not come across 'Query' this side of the pond, a cover letter is short, Writer and Artists year book suggests a synopsis  and cover letter sent separately with short biographical detail attached to the end of the cover letter.

I don't know if you have an edition of Writer and artists year book in the US, its great. Not only does it list publishers, agents etc. but there are really interesting articles. It is published annually, so it is always turning up in second hand shops, I have about eight or ten back copies bought for pennies that I am forever reading articles from, they are by people who know their stuff.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 6, 2020)

luckyscars said:


> Thanks Kyle. I think I should have clarified because I've definitely encountered 'cover letters' for short fiction a lot (in the US) and your rendition is spot on. I kind of regard a short story cover letter as being a five minute job, there basically just to say hello -- unlike a query which is far more seismic.
> 
> I've actually encountered agents who want 'cover letters' for novels, though. I think they're mainly in the UK, which I'm _assuming _means it's probably just a different term for a query, but I'm not sure. Reading a UK based website https://www.writersandartists.co.uk...ing-for-submission/query-letter-and-synopsis/ it sounds like it probably is.
> 
> I guess I'm also wondering if there are any format or style differences. Probably need to phone a Brit. Not really considering hitting up a UK-based agent, but wouldn't want to rule it out in the future.



Ohhhhh.

Yeah, I actually didn't realize there was a second kind of cover letter until you mentioned it. Whhaat?

As if writing and submitting isn't already hard enough. Now we've got ambiguous terms to deal with, too? Lol.

*Shakes fist at the Brits for mucking it all up* :beguiled:

This is the clearest explanation I could find for "that" kind of cover letter: https://manuscriptagency.com.au/writing-a-cover-letter/. Though, I'd definitely research this more, if I were in your position.


----------



## luckyscars (Aug 6, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> I have not come across 'Query' this side of the pond, a cover letter is short, Writer and Artists year book suggests a synopsis  and cover letter sent separately with short biographical detail attached to the end of the cover letter.
> 
> I don't know if you have an edition of Writer and artists year book in the US, its great. Not only does it list publishers, agents etc. but there are really interesting articles. It is published annually, so it is always turning up in second hand shops, I have about eight or ten back copies bought for pennies that I am forever reading articles from, they are by people who know their stuff.



We have 'Writer's market' which is an annual listing of agents and stuff. My main thing was trying to figure out what differences, if any, there are between 'cover letters' (UK) for novels and queries as they exist in the US.

Part of it may be some national stereotyping, but I am thinking maybe UK agents want their letters a little less stylized...


----------



## JennyM (Oct 2, 2020)

I found a template to follow for a query letter from blog.reedsy.com.  I'm new to trying to get a book published so don't know how reliable they are but they seem like they know their stuff.  Maybe comparing templates would help?


----------

